

Ask HN: Can a teddy bear teach kids to code? - afriday11

DiDi is an iPad powered teddy bear for kids 3+<p>Our development is currently focused on basic knowledge and skills that kids need to learn for elementary school, but I&#x27;ve been thinking that maybe he could also teach kids the basics of coding.<p>Any thoughts on how we could make our toy more little hacker friendly? I have some concepts and would like to discuss them with the HN community.<p>Here is the kickstarter page about our Teddy Bear, DIDI: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kck.st&#x2F;1lw2LCk
======
LarryMade2
How about some icon based language with if then conditionals, loops, a couple
variables and a random number generator. the icons could be sounds (music
notes?), pictures, buttons, phrases, etc. Drag the icons onto a strip which is
the program listing.

------
fotoflo
It would probably need a good way to get input: a usb keyboard or something?
But if it's an iPad teddy bear, maybe you're biting off more then you can chew
-- teach them to read before they can code?

------
jareers
This sounds like a pretty neat idea. You should check this out:
[http://csunplugged.org/](http://csunplugged.org/)

